# Modern Arnis Seminar Listing (US/Canada)



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 28, 2002)

*2002 Modern Arnis Seminar list (partial)*

April 6 2002, Buffalo NY. 
Mr. Dan Carr will be teaching a one-day seminar on the use of Kubaton (Pocket Stick). This seminar is good for both Law Enforcement Officers and civilians alike. For more information contact Datu Hartman at 716-675-0899 or wmarnis@wmarnis.com
World Modern Arnis Alliance  

April 13 2002, London Ontario 
Datu Hartman will be teaching a one-day seminar. This will be a tune up for the WMAA camp and must for any of the Black Belt candidates. For more information contact Paul Dawdy, (519) 659-0521; apdawdy@hotmail.com
World Modern Arnis Alliance 

April 19-21 2002, Lansdale, PA. 
Datu Hartman will be a guest instructor at Mike Cappi's AMERICAN KARATE STUDIO Street Fighting Camp. For more information contact Mike Cappi at 215-361-CHOP (2467) or cappi@voicenet.com
World Modern Arnis Alliance 

April-19 - 21 2002 - Calgary Alberta
Datu Kelly S. Worden
Curriculum Covers: Presas E'spada Dagg'ar Anyo relations - Modern Arnis Mano e Mano Anyo 2 person sets - Modern Arnis Sibat Anyo and Translations to Connect the Systems
Location: Martial Elements Dojo, located at 220- 8228 Macleod Tr. South, Calgary Alberta Located above Russel Sports. Tel # for the Dojo is 560-0516
Contact: Rod Coulter 403-703-6885
World Modern Arnis Coalition / Natural Spirit International

April 20 - 21, 2002, Atlantic City, New Jersey
Bushido Martial Arts Academy, phone (609) 646-2113
Director Joe Parker, e-mail : jlparkerjr@yahoo.com
6 Sand Piper Square, Route 30, Absecon, NJ 08201 
MARPPIO

April 27 - 28, 2002, Durham, NC
www.LorisWebsite.com, phone (919) 850-9213 (leave message)
Camp Host: Lori Harwood, e-mail : Loris_emailbox@yahoo.com
United States Tae Kwon Do Institute @ 5410-T Hwy 55 , Durham, NC 27713
MARPPIO

May 4 - 5, 2002, Davenport, Iowa
Gary Schroeder phone (563) 570 - 2998
Ric Velando phone (563) 289 - 3548, e-mail: eavelando@msn.com
Jack LaGrange phone (309) 764 - 7844
St. Mark's Church @ 2363 West 3rd Street, Davenport, Iowa 52802
MARPPIO

May 3-5 2002, Buffalo NY. 1st WMAA East Coast Camp. 
This three day training camp feature Modern Arnis instructors: Datu Hartman, Guro Jaye Spiro & Guro Rick Manglinong. Special guest instructors: Dr. Maung (GM Bando) & Guro Tom Macaluso (JKD Kali).There will be a grading for Black Belts and a banquet. For more information contact Datu Hartman at 716-675-0899 or wmarnis@wmarnis.com
World Modern Arnis Alliance 

May 11, 2002, Raleigh, NC. 
Guro David Ng (919)790-0455
Lake Johnson Waterfront Program Center Classroom 
Lake Johnson Park - Park Manager: Richard Costello (919)233-2121, or instructor David Ng  http://www.kungfuarnis.com 
Lake Johnson Park   4600 Avent Ferry Road Raleigh, NC 27606  
International Modern Arnis Federation, Inc.

May 17-19 2002, Norrkoping Sweden. 
Datu Hartman will be a guest instructor at the Viking Spirit Kenpo camp in Sweden. For more information contact Ingmar Johansson ingmar.johansson@mbox318.swipnet.se
World Modern Arnis Alliance

June 8+9 2002, Albany, GA. 
Datu Hartman will be teaching a two-day seminar on advanced sinawalis, disarms, trapping, and locking. For more information contact Al Moore at 229-420-0740.
World Modern Arnis Alliance 

June 8 & 9 2002 - Wenatchee WA
Datu Kelly S. Worden
Curriculum Covers: Modern Arnis Tapi Tapi - Presas Anyo Lock Flow - Modern
Arnis Sibat Sets and Kuntao Translations for multiple Aggressor Defense 
Contact: Jeff Bray 509-884-6089
World Modern Arnis Coalition / Natural Spirit International

June 15 2002, Portland Oregon 
Datu Hartman and Senior Master Dan Anderson will be teaching Modern Arnis Stick & Knife Concepts. For more information
contact Dinnelle Wright, (503) 653-8350; dinnelle@arnis4life.com 
World Modern Arnis Alliance 

July ?? 2002 - Calgary Alberta Camp
Datu Kelly S. Worden & Renegade Ninjutsu Master Jay Creasey
Curriculum Covers: Urban and Environmental Training covering "High Speed, Low Drag" Tactics geared to establish Personalized Protection Defense Methods by Two of North America's Leading Experts of Progressive Weapon and Empty hand Training 
Contact: Contact Rod Coulter 403-703-6885 or Wayne May 403-560-0516
World Modern Arnis Coalition / Natural Spirit International

July 13 - 14, 2002, Tacoma, WA
Datu Kelly Worden, e-mail : email@kellyworden.com, phone (253) 564-2867
P.O. Box 64069 University Place, Washington 98464
MARPPIO

July 13 & 14 2002 - Tacoma, Wa
Dr. Presas Jr.of MARPIO presented by Datu Kelly S. Worden
Curriculum Covers: Art Within Your Art - Connecting The Systems
Contact: Natural Spirit Modern Arnis 253-564-2867
World Modern Arnis Coalition / Natural Spirit International

July 27 - 28, 2002, San Pablo, CA
Solis Martial Arts, phone (510) 235-6565
Sifu Eddie Solis, e-mail : eddiesolis@aol.com
1169 23rd St., San Pablo, CA 94806
MARPPIO

August 9 - 11 2002, Albany, NY. 
Datu Hartman will be a guest instructor at the JK Kenpo's 3rd Annual Kenpo Arnis Camp. For more information contact Jeff Blay at 518-370-4757 or e-mail jblay1@nycap.rr.com
World Modern Arnis Alliance 

All Seminars taken from each organizations websites.  Please visit them for full details on their events and activities. This listing based on what was shown on 3-28-02 on each organizations website.  Please feel free to add to this list IF you are a doing a Modern Arnis seminar.

Arigato.
:asian:


----------



## bloodwood (Mar 29, 2002)

Kaith,
Thanks for the seminar info, also you're doing a great job with MT:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *
> April 6 2002, Buffalo NY.
> Mr. Dan Carr will be teaching a one-day seminar on the use of Kubaton (Pocket Stick). *



I was unnable to attend this seminar at Mr. Hartman's school with Mr. Carr, whom I have known through Modern Arnis for quite a few years, but I watched the last 45 mins. or so of it and what I saw was very good--a large turnout, a variety of techniques, and an emphasis on practicality. As usual Mr. Carr added a great deal of information on the legalities of weapon usage in New York State which was of very general interest. I wish I had been able to attend! Mr. Carr has been good enough throughout the years to share a great deal of his "inside information" with us and it's been great.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 19, 2002)

I just found out that for the April 27-28 MARPPIO seminar in North Carolina, Guro Ray Dionaldo is going to be a guest instructor.  If you guys have a chance, definitely check him out!

More info on that seminar with a tiny bit on Guro Dionaldo here:

http://www.loriswebsite.com/marppio.htm 

Not that I'm biased or anything 

Cthulhu


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 27, 2002)

Kaith,

I'd like to bring to your attention the IMAF, Inc.  (Dr. Schea's group) summer camp in June. 

June 20-23, 2002
The 16th Annual Michigan Camp
East Lansing, Michigan
Michigan State University

Details apparently will be forthcoming on the IMAF Inc., website: www.modernarnis.net

Also, there will be a summer camp in Cromwell Connecticut in August.

Take care.


----------

